# Do i need a tourism visa to visit South Africa?



## Emily873 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys, I want to meet my partner later in the year, we are in a long distance relationship and he lives in SA, I am a British Citizen, would i need to apply for any specific visa for less than 30 days?


----------



## ramonavandusen (Sep 1, 2017)

Ofcourse You need Visa For Visit south Africa.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Emily873 said:


> Hi guys, I want to meet my partner later in the year, we are in a long distance relationship and he lives in SA, I am a British Citizen, would i need to apply for any specific visa for less than 30 days?


Hello,

If your visit is less than 90 days and you are a British Citizen you do not need a visa to visit South Africa.


----------



## Babs2 (Nov 16, 2017)

British passport holders visiting Sa for a period not exceeding 90days do not need a visa.


----------

